# October 2008 Reg Force BMQ - All locations



## Fische35 (16 Sep 2008)

Just got a call from my recruiter. I get to swear in on Sep. 25 and I get to begin BMQ Oct. 6th

Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## rtangri (17 Sep 2008)

See you there buddy where you coming from, Im from Mississauga


----------



## Fische35 (17 Sep 2008)

I'm coming from London Ont...Let me know how you're getting there. I dont know what the Forces have planned as far as travel goes, but hopefully I get to ride the train and I'm looking for other's that are leaving to go with. I'm definately going to talk to some of the guys in the London area when I get sworn in and see about travelling with those people. I definately wanna meet as many of the people as soon as possible.


----------



## Kunal22 (17 Sep 2008)

Hey when did you guys finish ur aptitude test, medical and interview?  ???

I was just wondering because I finished all that by the end of August. 
And now im just waiting for the phone call to BMQ, I wanna know how long that takes?

-Thanks.


----------



## rtangri (17 Sep 2008)

As long as there is no security issues and you pass everything, I don't see why you wouldnt get into BMQ within a week or two. And as for transportation, I was told a flight was going to be booked and that was why I needed to give a verbal contract over the phone as to whether I was going to be agreeing to sign on as Private recruit.


----------



## greyman556 (17 Sep 2008)

im from london and still need to hand in med forms and do fit test. will i get in by the 6th?


----------



## Fische35 (17 Sep 2008)

greyman556 said:
			
		

> im from london and still need to hand in med forms and do fit test. will i get in by the 6th?



Well of obviously I can't say for sure...I don't know if they would take you so soon. However, I got in relatively quick from what I hear. Ask them about it when you go in for the med and such...

Oddly enough, I still havent had to do the fit test :S...Maybe it's because they know that I've done so many athletics during highschool, or maybe they'll make me do it before I swear in...Wierd


----------



## JayJay144 (17 Sep 2008)

congrats fellas.  the fitness test is during basic now. I got my call today.


----------



## Kr3w (18 Sep 2008)

Hey, whos going out to St-Jean for the Oct 13th BMQ? Flyin out of Halifax on Oct 12th!!!!


----------



## top4u20 (18 Sep 2008)

Hello Folks,,,,,my daughter in law just got the call and is going RMS Clerk and heading to BMQ for 6 Oct 08 (NAVY) She will be coming from Edmonton and wants to say hello. She does not have computer access att. She swears in 26 Sep 08.


----------



## Nauticus (22 Sep 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> Hey, whos going out to St-Jean for the Oct 13th BMQ? Flyin out of Halifax on Oct 12th!!!!


Flying out of Kelowna on October 11 to be in St. Jean on October 13!


----------



## jazzy0410 (28 Sep 2008)

Hello to you all! When's the next BMQ after October 13th? The officer i spoke to at my  interview said i should have an answer within 2 weeks  (and that was friday) so hopefully i can do my BMQ  in October!


----------



## Kunal22 (28 Sep 2008)

> Hello to you all! When's the next BMQ after October 13th? The officer i spoke to at my  interview said i should have an answer within 2 weeks  (and that was friday) so hopefully i can do my BMQ  in October!



I finished my interview on August 25th and my interviewer said i was going to get a phone call after 2 weeks and i should call back if I dont. But when i called back the secretary there said "The whole process of getting accepted into BMQ takes 5 days to 3 months."  

So I was just told to wait for them to call me. Which is going to feel like forever...  :crybaby:

I hope you get ur phone call alot sooner!


----------



## rtangri (29 Sep 2008)

Just understand the recruiting timeframe is based on application FULLY COMPLETE and verified. so once you hand it in, it has to be VERIFIED aswell, the day i transfered my applicationt from CEOTP to NCM i got accepted in 4 or 5 days. I say, if you have handed in everything and all you are waiting for is a training date, and it takes more than a week or 2 weeks(maybe at a larger more busy recruiting office) than something is obviously wrong).


----------



## Fische35 (29 Sep 2008)

Anyone know when the holidays start/end?


----------



## rtangri (29 Sep 2008)

I second that, I have been trying to find some solid factual info on holidays seeing as our bmq goes through xmas. any info is appreciated


----------



## kincanucks (29 Sep 2008)

The leave period for Christmas will be explained to you at CFLRS.  Rest assured that you will be given time off for the holidays.


----------



## Fische35 (29 Sep 2008)

Any way to know ahead of time?...My dad lives oversea's, so it would be nice to know if he's coming back during the holidays at the same time I am. It would suck if our holidays only overlapped for a few days...Also, in general, how long is it? I've heard people say anywhere from 7-14 days...Thxs for any info


----------



## Fische35 (29 Sep 2008)

I just called my recruiter...Holidays begin Dec 20 and end Jan 2


----------



## jazzy0410 (29 Sep 2008)

I actually got the call today. I'm in for the BMQ on October 13th. and i swear in on october 7th. WOW. I'm amazed the process went by so fast. I had my interview last friday. I'm still in shock i think. I'm so excited at the same time. What a nice early birthday present (my birthday is on the 4th!)

Who else is going?  I'm from Montreal so i'm still debating if i want to drive in or take the bus. or swearing in Montreal on october 7th?


----------



## marcks (29 Sep 2008)

just like to say hello i'm starting BMQ october 5th but doing it in french  but will see you guys there.


----------



## Marinero2008 (29 Sep 2008)

jazzy0410 said:
			
		

> I actually got the call today. I'm in for the BMQ on October 13th. and i swear in on october 7th. WOW. I'm amazed the process went by so fast. I had my interview last friday. I'm still in shock i think. I'm so excited at the same time. What a nice early birthday present (my birthday is on the 4th!)
> 
> Who else is going?  I'm from Montreal so i'm still debating if i want to drive in or take the bus. or swearing in Montreal on october 7th?



  
Wow! They really processed you fast. I saw your other post. I had my interview on Sep 2nd but I am still waiting for final papers to clear (I served in the foreign military) so I probably won't make it in October. Going Navy - *NE Tech Comm*. But if I get in I will probably drive myself - I am on the South Shore. St-Jean is only 40 min from my place. 
Congrats and good luck on the course!


----------



## Kr3w (30 Sep 2008)

jazzy0410 said:
			
		

> Who else is going?  I'm from Montreal so i'm still debating if i want to drive in or take the bus. or swearing in Montreal on october 7th?


Be seeing you there, going in as Infantry and my name is Warren ;D


----------



## jazzy0410 (30 Sep 2008)

Kr3w said:
			
		

> Be seeing you there, going in as Infantry and my name is Warren ;D



Looking forward to it ! I can't wait!  I'm Petia. Going in as Comm Research!


----------



## Nauticus (1 Oct 2008)

I do my enrolment ceremony tomorrow in Vancouver, but I fly in on the 11 October, then start on the 13 October. I'm going Armour, and my name's Shane, and I look forward to training alongside you guys!


----------



## Pte_Squire (2 Oct 2008)

Leaving Halifax October 5th and starting BMQ on October 6th. Really excited!!! Any other Signal Operators training on the 6th?


----------



## JordanB (2 Oct 2008)

Sorry Pte_Squire the 6th is too soon.
I don't fly out until Oct 19th  
But SigOp sounds about right.


----------



## candrews (3 Oct 2008)

Hey everyone, i'll be at the BMQ starting Oct. 6th. Flying out of Winnipeg on the 5th. Any other LCIS techs? Cant wait to meet everyone, should be a blast!


----------



## Pte_Squire (3 Oct 2008)

Any of you who are gonna be with the October 6th training group feel free to come say hi if we're in the same training group. I have some previous military experience so I am going to try and help people out when I can. It's been about 3 years since I was in last so I don't know everything or I wouldn't be doing BMQ again but I will help where I can. 

My recruiter has encouraged me to focus on my teamwork so I am looking to get a head start on it maybe the Night of the 5th before we start on Monday we can all huddle up and talk about our next 13 weeks together and maybe team some of us up. The trainers are going to be watching us to see if we work as a team so if we get a head start maybe we can impress them. So if we pair up we can have teams of people helping each other with getting ready for inspections and assignments and wotnot. 

Feel free to reply and tell me what you think


----------



## suriaj (3 Oct 2008)

I received my job offer this morning. My BMQ begins October 20th, I can't wait. Whoever else starts on the 20th hope to you there, good luck.


----------



## candrews (3 Oct 2008)

That sounds like a great idea Pte_Squire. One of my best buds just did BMQ in St. Jean not too long ago, and I've tried to learn as much as possible from his experience, but I know that teamwork will go a long way. Whether I end up in your training group or not, I can tell that you will be of great benefit to the rest of the platoon. See you sunday.
Pte. Andrews


----------



## Pte_Squire (3 Oct 2008)

Sounds good Andrews. I'll see you there. Anyone else up for a teamwork huddle? I guarantee it will make BMQ go more smoothly


----------



## Skobel (3 Oct 2008)

Fly out on the 19th to St Jean for the 20th.  Going in for Infantry  ;D


----------



## top4u20 (5 Oct 2008)

I would be curious to see who the first recruit is that gets to a computer on the Oct 6 course. Hope the course goes well. Let us know. Looking forward to getting down there for the graduation.


----------



## JesseSHO (9 Oct 2008)

Just wanted to say hello, I'll be starting BMQ on October 27Th. Anyone else??? ;D


----------



## S.Simpson (16 Oct 2008)

JesseSHO said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say hello, I'll be starting BMQ on October 27Th. Anyone else??? ;D



Yup.


----------



## TacticalW (16 Oct 2008)

S.Simpson said:
			
		

> Yup.



+1 you'll be seeing me around 

I'll be the short haired Caucasian male


----------



## S.Simpson (16 Oct 2008)

TacticalW said:
			
		

> I'll be the short haired Caucasian male



Well, that narrows it down, ever so slightly. :


----------



## TacticalW (16 Oct 2008)

Hehe well alright I'll narrow it down, I'm 6'2", fairly built, speak Russian semi-fluently, will wear a black zoo york t-shirt and a green hoodie when I fly in and will have a nano-ipod which will be detained for eventual use. 

Bloody excited and I'll be pushing things quite a bit for the next week and a half. I wish I didn't stop running all of those months back when I was in my prime but getting pretty close to that point now. I'll just be making sure not to injure myself and stop for a day or two if I get sharp pains anywhere. I was mighty surprised when I got the call 2 days after I got merit listed


----------

